# Masonite Blackboard Background



## Savvas (Feb 18, 2016)

Thought I'd post it here as well. Not sure if anyone will see it in the DIY Zone.

Masonite blackboard background... is it safe to use as a background for my snakes enclosure? Do I need to seal it? 

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=218503
Masonite Blackboard Background

Any input is appreciated.
Thanks


----------

